# Adoption finally completed



## puppymom32

Hello ladies... I havent been on this area for quite sometime but want to update that finally after 14 long months last Thur March 29th our adoption was finalized and our son officially became ours. Such a long journey but so worth it and I thank God everyday for bringing him into our lives. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Loski83

Congratulation I have read bits of your story and I am so happy that you have got the outcome you deserve x


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm not familiar with your story but I just wanted to wish you a huge congratulations on officially becoming a Mummy :) xx


----------



## keepinfaith

Congratulations!!! Just staring our process and am looking forward to the end results.


----------



## lynne192

awww i actually shed a tear at this i am soo happy for you huge congratulations adoptions can be such hard things to cope with huge hugs your brave women x


----------



## puppymom32

RoxyRoo said:


> I'm not familiar with your story but I just wanted to wish you a huge congratulations on officially becoming a Mummy :) xx

Thanks Roxy long story short after 3 ectopics and a few MC in between I lost both of my tubes was told we wouldnt have children naturally after trying for 12 years. Because we are in the US IVF was gonna cost us a fortune and while we were wrapping our heads around what to do my niece on my hubby's side who I had only meant twice as we live in different states contacted us to find out if we wanted to adopt her 3 week old son. She was 21 years old with a 3 year old and a 18 mo old and no fathers around. So naturally we said yes and went and got the baby when he was almost 5 weeks old and then started the adoption process. We had no contact with her and she became homeless and was impossible to find in order to get her to sign away her rights but finally we had family members track her down and after 14 month process Xavier official is now our son. :happydance::happydance: We thought because we were family the process would be easier but we were one realitive to distant to not have to go through the entire process so it was treated similar to a private adoption. Like I said such a long journey but so worth it.
For all those thinking of or already in the process wish you the best.


----------



## puppymom32

keepinfaith said:


> Congratulations!!! Just staring our process and am looking forward to the end results.

Good Luck hun. :flower:


----------



## puppymom32

Loski83 said:


> Congratulation I have read bits of your story and I am so happy that you have got the outcome you deserve x

Thanks hun best of luck to you. :flower:


----------



## baby D

Absoloutely wonderful! How lovely he has been with you since such a young age. Much happiness to you! 
Do you mind if I ask, is it open or closed? Can your niece 'see' your son? Or will now have to cut ties with her??

So happy for you x


----------



## puppymom32

baby D said:


> Absoloutely wonderful! How lovely he has been with you since such a young age. Much happiness to you!
> Do you mind if I ask, is it open or closed? Can your niece 'see' your son? Or will now have to cut ties with her??
> 
> So happy for you x

Its considered open but there are no legal stipulations. I really didnt see her much to before so I doubt we will see her often anyways. I dont think at least at this point she wants any contact.


----------



## baby D

Well i'm glad you have your boy x Lovely story x


----------



## Babbs34543

Congrats!!


----------

